# Glock Trijicon Night Sights



## rifleman88 (Jan 30, 2014)

This night sights look good but how effective in low light conditions?-Trijicon Glock Night Sights (GL04) 3 Dot Green Front & Green Rear


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The GL04 is the same as the GL01, just made for different Glocks. I have the GL01's on five of my carry stable Glocks, and one is my primary carry gun. These are excellent sights in my opinion. Low profile, snag free, and the really nice thing is that the front blade lets the right amount of light around it and through the rear notch to get a good sight picture. The lamps are small and unobtrusive in that they don't overpower your sight picture (I hardly even notice them in daylight or indoor lit shooting).

As for low light conditions, they're just right. Small green dots that are easy to see and line up. In a word, great all around sights for the Glock platform.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

You either love 'um, or you hate 'um. 

'Night sights' they're really not. This type of sight is really a LOW LIGHT sight. In either complete darkness or across a mottled background of varying shades of light and dark these sights do NOT work well. In particular I very much dislike those, 'night sights' that feature a bright green front sight dot. In my opinion, a pistolero would be much better served by a duller orange front sight - One that the shooter is NOT likely to, 'lose' the target behind. (Yes, it can happen!) 

I know a number of pistoleros who won't use these sights, at all. They prefer to stay with regular black iron sights. Do, 'night sights' ever really offer an advantage? Well, I've noticed that, 'night sights' do, in fact, offer a certain advantage; like whenever I've been shooting inside a moderately well lit room - Such as at an indoor shooting range during an evening IDPA (stationary target) event. In this sort of (relatively) unchanging dimly lit environment, 'night sights' are, indeed, more easily seen. 

The rest of the time, and in the great out-of-doors it's only during twilight and dusk that these sights seem to be most useful. Even then the very best of them are the TFO's (tritium fiber optic); but, I would not recommend using any such potentially fragile, 'night sights' on a dedicated self-defense/combat pistol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I think night sights offer the best of both worlds. I installed the Truglo sights on my Glocks that also have the fiber optic tube which is illuminated by the ambient light during the day and tritium by night. Another advantage is locating the pistol in the dark, there is also no mistaking where the business end is. I've never had any problems using them under any conditions.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In my experience if you have enough light to make out the target which is about 80% of the time outdoors or in urban areas such as parking lots, dimly lit streets, lit streets.... etc, a high quality night sight like Trijicons bright and tough or their hi-viz tritium sights are a definite go for my eyes. Never had a problem seeing the target in front of the sights in those conditions. Even if it's pitch dark you know where your pistol's pointing. To each their own, but I would not have any self defense pistol w/o them.


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a set of Trijocons on my G23, they are very good in low to no light, also easy to pickup if by your bedside.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

put those on my g19 gen4 and love them. liked the stock sights, but these are awesome for low light or no light.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have the HD ones. Glow is great. I like the orange ring around the lantern in the front sight. I have orange fiber sites on my USPSA/3 gun pistols so it gives me the same basic sight picture.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I do like nights sights on defensive pistols, and most of mine are so-equipped. However, I'm not a big fan of the Trijicon brand, because the white ring around the tubes can degrade, chip, or fall-out over time. Some of this may have to do with how the pistol was maintained, and what was used to clean it (aggressive solvents will cause problems), but even a moderate amount of use can cause problems with some sights. Here are two of my Glocks that have Trijicon sights; one of them came from the factory with them installed, the other pistol was bought used, and the sights may have been installed after the purchase.

This is the used Glock, the rear sight has a chip in one of the rings even though there is no damage to the body of the sight (not dented/dropped, etc.):










Here is the one I bought new straight from Glock. They assured me that the Trijicon sight would hold up just fine on the ported G17 9mm, but this is what it looks like a few years (and a couple thousand rounds) later, despite careful/gentle cleaning; the ring is almost gone due to the hot port gasses battering it:










That one may end up getting sent back to Glock for a sight replacement, although I'm not sure if they will pay for it, or if I will.

In my experience, Meprolight night sights have been much more durable on my other Glocks, but they also do not have a bright white ring around the tritium insert (which some folks want, but I can frankly do without).


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DJ, I've found Chevy "Artic White" automotive touch up paint w/ the small brush works well for touch up. If it gets on the glass you can get it off and mainly it will shine through anyway. Easy fix.


----------



## abq87120 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've read the ghost rings on Trij's are painted. Those on Meps are white plastic. The plastic holds up a lot better than the paint during cleaning.

Also, the FDDI cable impregnated with tritium gas is made in Israel and imported in the USSA only by Trijicon. They sell this to the other sight manufacturers. The glowing stuff is all the same no matter whose product it ends up in.

Dan in ABQ


----------

